# Aus 0190 wird 0900: Branche sorgt sich um den Umsatz



## sascha (16 Juli 2005)

*Aus 0190 wird 0900: Branche sorgt sich um den Umsatz*

Das Aus für die 0190 rückt näher. Ende des Jahres soll die Mehrwertdienstenummer endgültig abgeschafft und vollständig durch die 0900 ersetzt werden. Doch die Weichen sind offenbar noch nicht gestellt. Die Mehrwertdienste-Branche fürchtet Umsatzrückgänge in Millionenhöhe und sogar Insolvenzen. Der Grund sind technische und rechtliche Unklarheiten vor der Umstellung. Jetzt hat die Bundesnetzagentur (früher: Regulierungsbehörde) eine Anhörung anberaumt. 

Der Umstieg von der 0190 auf die 0900 ist eigentlich von langer Hand geplant. Schon seit dem Jahr 2003 vergibt die Bundesnetzagentur, die bis vor kurzem noch Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hieß, keine 0190-Nummern mehr. Rund 350.000 dieser Nummern waren bis dahin an die Netzbetreiber vermittelt worden. Dialer sind über die 0190 schon länger nicht mehr erlaubt in Deutschland; für sie wurde die Nummerngasse 09009 eingeführt. Ende dieses Jahres nun sollen die 0190-Nummern abgeschaltet, und endgültig durch die 0900 ersetzt werden. Doch hinter den Kulissen ringen die Anbieter derzeit insbesondere mit der Telekom und den Mobilfunkbetreibern um viele strittige Themen, berichtet der Nachrichtendienst Dow Jones Newswire. „Die Branche ist stark verunsichert und benötigt dringend rechtliche Vorgaben", wird dabei Renatus Zilles, Vorsitzender der Geschäftsführung der Talkline ID, zitiert. "Unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen muss bei der Umstellung mit Verlusten in Millionenhöhe und dem entsprechenden Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen gerechnet werden", warne der Manager, der auch im Präsidium des Verbandes der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten (VATM) sitzt. 
Preiserhöhung gefordert

Ein Hauptproblem der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter ist demnach, dass die 0900-Nummern bisher nur eingeschränkt verwendet werden können. So sind Verbindungen ins Mobilfunknetz von O2 noch nicht möglich. O2 habe bislang noch keinen konkreten Starttermin vereinbart, wolle sein Netz aber spätestens zum 1. Januar öffnen. Gleichzeitig fürchtet die Branche um ihre Gewinnspannen. Denn die Mobilfunker behalten einen viel größeren Teil der Mehrwert-Erlöse für sich als die Festnetzbetreiber. Damit sich das Ganze trotzdem noch rechnet, drängt die Branche dem Bericht zufolge auf eine Gesetzesänderung - die Preisobergrenze für normale Servicerufnummern soll von zwei auf drei Euro pro Minute steigen. Ob es angesichts der bevorstehenden Bundestagswahlen zumindest kurzfristig dazu kommt, sei allerdings fraglich, so der Nachrichtendienst. Dabei stehe für die Anbieter steht einiges auf dem Spiel. Bei den derzeitigen 0190-Diensten macht der Mobilfunk-Anteil am Umsatz insgesamt rund 40 Prozent aus, also etwa 300 Millionen Euro im Jahr. Speziell bei Angeboten im Unterhaltungsbereich sei der Prozentsatz noch deutlich höher. „Dieses Marktsegment droht wegzubrechen", so Zilles. Im Festnetz bestehe die Gefahr, dass es für kleinere Netzbetreiber wegen des in Zukunft geltenden Abrechnungsmodells nicht mehr wirtschaftlich sei, ihren Kunden den Zugang zu 0900-er Nummern zu ermöglichen. Die Unternehmen sähen nämlich künftig nicht mehr direkt den Preis für einen Premium-Dienst, sondern müssen ihn extra vom Service-Provider übermittelt bekommen. Das sei für beide Seiten teurer als bisher. 

Lösungen für die befürchteten Probleme sollen jetzt an einem runden Tisch gesucht werden. Zudem habe die Bundesnetzagentur eine Anhörung anberaumt. Trotz allem blickten die Anbieter der „neuen“ Rufnummer hoffnungsvoll entgegen, so Dow Jones Newswire. Zum einen ermögliche die 0900 „ganz neue Services bei der Kundenbindung und –betreuung“. Ein großer Vorteil sei zudem, dass die Provider künftig ungewöhnliches Telefonier-Verhalten selbst erkennen und etwa Schutzmechanismen gegen eine überlange Dauer von Gesprächen vornehmen könnten. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=273

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den derzeitigen 0190-Diensten macht der Mobilfunk-Anteil am Umsatz insgesamt rund 40 Prozent aus, also etwa 300 Millionen Euro im Jahr. Speziell bei Angeboten im Unterhaltungsbereich sei der Prozentsatz noch deutlich höher. „Dieses Marktsegment droht wegzubrechen", so Zilles.


Hoffentlich hat er recht.

Wenn es möglich wäre, dass die Verbraucher 300 Millionen Euro in Zukunft mehr zur Verfügung hätten, sinnvolle Produkte zu kaufen und damit Arbeitsplätze zu sichern oder zu schaffen, wäre das immerhin ein kleiner Beitrag.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2005)

Ganz klasse.

Man rechnet teilweise mit dem Ausweichen auf Auslandsrufnummern und dem damit verbundenen Imageproblem, wenn die 0190-Nummern nicht verlängert werden (Seite 10).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2005)

Die Sorgen der Branche dürften steigen ...

*Pressemitteilung BNetzA: 0190-Nummern enden am 31.12.2005*


----------



## sascha (22 September 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=291


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64183


> Denn selbst wenn die FST feststellt, dass beispielsweise ein typisches Erwachsenen-Angebot
> unter 09001 oder 09003 erreichbar ist, kann die Bundesnetzagentur juristisch nichts ausrichten.
> Es fehlt eine Vorschrift, die den Anbieter zu einem Wechsel der Nummer zwingen würde,
> und eine amtliche Stelle, die solche Verstöße feststellen kann.


cp


----------



## dvill (30 November 2005)

Manche versuchen auch, den Auszug aus dem 0190-Paradies aufschieben zu lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2005)

Das Flensburger Unternehmen wusste doch schon genau so lange von den Änderungen im Biz, wie alle anderen Interessierten/Mitbewerber/u.s.w. Wieso sollte man gerade für die dann an alten Zöpfen festhalten? Dieses Urteil kommt mEn völlig richtig.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Volksstimme Sachsen-Anhalt


> Mit der Umstellung von 0190 auf 0900 soll nun nach den Verlautbarungen der Telekommunikations-Industrie für den Nutzer alles besser werden. Doch leider gibt es neben Licht auch Schatten für den Verbraucher: 0900-Nummern sind frei tarifi erbar, das heißt, anhand der Folgeziffer der Rufnummer ist nun nicht mehr ersichtlich, wie teuer die Nutzung der Nummer wird. Die Folgeziffer gibt lediglich Auskunft über die Art und den Inhalt des Dienstes.
> 
> Die Empfehlung von M. M.  lautet: „Vor jedem Gespräch über eine 0900-Nummer sollte man ganz genau auf die Tarifansage hören. Dies gilt vor allem für Anwahlen aus den Mobilfunknetzen.“
> 
> Ein großer Vorteil von 0900 ist die Einzelvergabe der Servicerufnummern. „Kommt es zu Ungereimtheiten bezüglich einer 0900-Verbindung, erstattet die T-Com bei rechtzeitigem Einspruch die entsprechenden Verbindungsgebühren“, erläutert M.. Um das Inkasso muss sich dann der betroffene 0900-Anbieter kümmern.


----------



## sascha (16 Dezember 2005)

Dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> 0190 geht, 0900 kommt: Das sollten Sie jetzt wissen



http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=309


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67924


> Nur kleine Probleme bei Umstellung auf 0900-Nummern
> 
> Seit dem 1. Januar sind Mehrwertdienste in Deutschland wie angekündigt nur noch über die Vorwahl 0900 zu erreichen. Die bisher verwendeten 0190-Rufnummern wurden abgeschaltet. Wer eine solche Nummer anwählt, hört jedoch eine kostenfreie Ansage, die die aktuelle 0900-Rufnummer des jeweiligen Betreibers mitteilt.





> Anders als bei 0190-Rufnummern können sich unseriöse Anbieter nun nicht mehr hinter einer Wiederverkaufskette verstecken, die oft in einem ausländischen Briefkasten endete. Die Bundesnetzagentur weist 0900-Rufnummern nur dann zu, wenn der Anbieter über eine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland verfügt. Ein Anruf bei einer 0900-Rufnummer darf maximal einmalig 30 Euro oder 2  Euro pro Minute kosten.


Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube...


----------

